# Das Body-Element stylen anstatt eines wrapper?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage, es wird ja sehr oft mit einem div Wrapper bei Webseiten gearbeitet. Warum nutzt man eigentlich nicht den body um sich den wrapper zu sparen?
Also man kann ja den body auch entsprechend per CSS stylen.

Gibt es irgendwelche Gründe die dagegen sprechen?

Grüße


----------



## Parantatatam (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jan,

diese Frage habe ich mir auch schon oft gestellt und bisher keine Antwort darauf gefunden. Es gibt aber zwei Sachen, die ich mir vorstellen könnte: einerseits die Unkenntnis, dass dies überhaupt möglich ist, andererseits aber auch, dass es möglicherweise da Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt.

Grüße


----------



## hela (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

das BODY-Element ist ein Wrapper-Element, das in der Elementhierarchie an oberster Stelle steht.
Ein DIV-Element mit Wrapper-Funktion kann (theoretisch) irgendwo im Elementbaum stehen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ich meine schon einen Wrapper der direkt nach dem body kommt. Z.B. um eine Webseite horizontal zu zentrieren. Das kann ich ja auch direkt mit dem Body-Element bewerkstelligen.
Klar wenn ich die Eigenschaften wo anders benötige ist klar das ich dann ein Div verwenden muss.
Aber ich glaub auch fast das es wie Crack gesagt hat an der Unwissenheit liegt.

Wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen ob irgendwelche Kompatibilitätsprobleme existieren?

Grüße


----------



## djheke (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

also Unkenntnis ist es bestimmt nicht. Oder doch? Egal.
Das Body-Element sollte eine Sonderstellung haben und nicht weiter formatiert werden. Es ergeben sich, wenn man das Body-Element formatiert, möglicherweise Probleme. Zum Beispiel: Header /Footer 100%; Wrapper bspw. 800px.
Also, der vermeintliche freie Platz links und rechts vom Body kann nicht mehr genutzt werden.

P.S. Den Fehler ,Body zentrieren, habe ich bei meiner HP auch gemacht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2013)

Hi,
warum sollte ich den freien Platz noch nutzen wollen?
Da kann ich ja dann den Wrapper entsprechend vergrößern wenn der Platz nicht reicht.

Grüße


----------

